# Charming Chickens



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt...meet-some-of-colorados-most-charming-chickens

Cool article! Not long.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Cool article!I have a dog chasing hen.I want to compete!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Now that's my kind of show! I don't have anything against normal breed standard shows but I think things like these are way more fun! Probably a different sort of people too.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> Now that's my kind of show! I don't have anything against normal breed standard shows but I think things like these are way more fun! Probably a different sort of people too.


Most definitely a different sort of people...prolly more relaxed anyway. Just like when I used to show horses. Dressage peeps are more uptight (not being mean, just truthful) than say....gymkhana peeps. Different styles of showing I suppose.


----------

